
Is Amazon taking revenge on the Seattle socialist who took on the retail giant? - sandino
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/05/amazon-seattle-councilwoman-kshama-sawant-re-election-bid
======
kayfox
"Revenge" in this case appears to be supporting her opponent... which doesn't
sound like anything exceptional, it just sounds like politics.

I was expecting to read stuff like her account being suspended, her staff
being harassed, but its all just your routine political wrangling.

